# Does it?



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey does this light need a ballast?
http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=639&navid=43


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2008)

*i would of thoughtso eace:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2008)

That appears to just be a reflector--you will need cords, ballast, socket, bulb...anything else anyone?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Here's a 400 watt hps that comes with everything.  *

http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-400w-System-Sodium-Ballast-sun_W0QQitemZ400007088777QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item400007088777&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1309


----------

